# What little we know about the Vanyar?



## Elaini (Jan 13, 2019)

Just gathering some quotes about the mysterious yet exalted type of High Elves here... and feel free to add more or analyze some details.

All of these are from the books S = Silmarillion, H = History of Middle-Earth

(S) Arrival to Valinor:


> The smallest host and the first to set forth was led by Ingwë, the most high lord of all the elvish race. He entered into Valinor and sits at the feet of the Powers, and all Elves revere his name; but he never came back, nor looked again upon Middle-Earth. The Vanyar were his people; they are the Fair Elves, the beloved of Manwë and Varda, and few among Men have spoken with them.



(S) Tirion of Vanyar and Noldor:


> Upon the crown of Túna the city of the Elves was built, the white walls and terraces of Tirion; and the highest of the towers of that city was the tower of Ingwë, Mindon Eldaliéva, whose silver lamp shone far out into the mists of the sea. Few are the ships of mortal men that have seen its slender beam. In Tirion upon Túna the Vanyar and the Noldor dwelt long in fellowship.



Which probably means that the marriages in the house of Finwë weren't the only ones between Vanya and a Noldo.

(S) Vanyar separates from Noldor:


> As the ages passed the Vanyar grew to love the land of the Valar and the full light of the Trees, and they forsook the city of Tirion upon Túna, and dwelt thereafter upon the mountain of Manwë, or about the plains and woods of Valinor, and became sundered from the Noldor.



(S) Manwë and Vanyar as poets or lyricists:


> The Vanyar he loved best of all the Elves, and of him they received song and poetry; for poetry is the delight of Manwë, and the song of words is his music.



(H) Ingwë's role in Finwë meeting Indis:


> And after three years more Finwë took as second spouse Indis the Fair; and she was in all ways unlike Míriel. She was not of Noldor, but of the Vanyar, being the sister of Ingwë; and she was golden-haired, and tall and exceedingly swift of foot. She did not labour with her hands, but made music and wove words into song; and there was ever light and mirth about her while the bliss of Aman lasted.
> She loved Finwë dearly, for her heart had turned to him long before, while the Vanyar dwelt still with Noldor in Túna. In those days she had looked upon the Lord of the Noldor, and he seemed to her the fairest and noblest of the Eldar, dark-haired and white of brow, eager of face but with eyes full of thought; and his voice and mastery of words delighted her. Therefore she remained unwedded when her people removed to Valinor, and she walked often alone in the friths and fields of the Valar, filling them with music.
> Now Ingwë, hearing of the strange grief of Finwë, and desiring to lift up his heart and withdraw him from vain mourning in Lórien, had sent messages bidding him to leave Túna for a while, and to come and dwell for a season in the full light of the Trees. Finwë thanked him but did not go, while there was still hope that Míriel would return. But when the doom of Mandos was spoken, it came into his heart that he must seek to build his life anew. 'Maybe, there is healing in the light of Laurelin and hope in the blossom of Telperion,' he said. 'I will take the counsel of Ingwë.'
> Therefore one day, when Fëanor was far abroad walking in the mountains in the strength of his youth, Finwë arose and went forth from Túna alone, and he passed through the Calacirya, and went towards the house of Ingwë upon the west slopes of Oiolossë. His coming was unheralded and unforeseen; and when Indis saw Finwë climbing the paths of the Mountain, and the light of Laurelin was behind him as a glory, without forethought she suddenly sang in a great joy, and her voice went up as a song of lirulin (lark) in the sky. Then Finwë heard that song falling from above, and he looked up and saw Indis in the golden light, and he knew in that moment that she loved him and had long done so. Then his heart turned at last to her; and he believed that this chance, as it seemed, had been granted for the comfort of them both. 'Behold!' he said. 'There is indeed healing of grief in Aman!'



(H) Nerdanel and Indis after Ring of Doom:


> With him (Fëanor) went his sons, and Finwë his father, who would not be parted from him, in fault or guiltless, and some others also of Noldor. But Nerdanel would not go with him, and she asked leave to abide with Indis, whom she had ever esteemed, though this had been little to the liking of Fëanor.



(S) Famed Vanyarin minstrel:


> So the great darkness fell upon Valinor. Of the deeds of that day much is told in the Aldudénië, that Elemmírë of the Vanyar made and is known to all Eldar.



(S) Walls of Pelóri:


> A sleepless watch was set upon them, and no pass led through them, save only at the Calacirya: butr that pass the Valar did not close, because of the Eldar that were faithful, and in the city of Tirion upon the green hill Finarfin yet rules the remnant of the Noldor in the deep cleft on the mountains. For all those of elven-race, even the Vanyar and Ingwë their lord, must breathe at times the outer air and the wind that comes over the sea from the lands of their birth...



(S) Finrod and Amarië:


> But it is said that not until that hour had such cold thoughts ruled him; for indeed she whom he had loved was Amarië of the Vanyar, and she went not with him into exile.



Also Finrod was a quarter Vanyarin but such blood seemed very dominant in him.

(S) Tuor and Idril:


> Yet to none were his eyes more often drawn than Idril the King's daughter, who sat beside him; for she was golden as the Vanyar, her mother's kindred, and she seemed to him as the sun from which all the King's hall drew its light.



Tuor was of course a Man, Idril was about 5/8 Vanya, the rest was Noldor.

(H) More titles for the Eldar:


> Vanyar are the Blessed Elves, and the Spear-elves, the Elves of the Air, the friends of the Gods, the Holy Elves and the Immortal, and the Children of Ingwë, they are the Fair Folk and the White.
> The Noldor are the Wise, and the Golden, the Valiant, the Sword-elves, the Elves of the Earth, the Foes of Melkor, the Skilled of Hand, the Jewel-wrights, the Companions of Men, the Followers of Finwë.
> The Teleri are the Foam-riders, the Singers of the Shore, the Free, and the Swift, and the Arrow-elves; they are the Elves of the Sea, the Ship-wrights, the Swanherds, the Gatherers of Pearl, the Blue Elves, the people of Olwë.



Apparently, the preferred weapon of Vanyar is a spear.

(S) Vanyar's war in Middle-Earth:


> But the host of Valar prepared for battle; and beneath their white banners marched the Vanyar, the people of Ingwë, and those also of the Noldor who never departed from Valinor, whose leader was Finarfin the son of Finwë.





> And the Vanyar returned beneath their white banners, and were borne in triumph to Valinor; but their joy in victory was diminished, for their returned without the Silmarils from Morgoth's crown, and they knew that those jewels could not be found or brought together again unless the world be broken and remade.



Also, before that Maedhros and Maglor disguised themselves to get into Eönwë's camp and slew the guards (probably more Elves, like those three Kinslayings weren't enough already). Their kind is not mentioned.


----------



## Miguel (Jan 13, 2019)

While the Noldor are the bad asses of the Silmarillion, the sight of many Vanyar definitely means: _"The party is over". _


----------



## Azrubêl (Jan 18, 2019)

Miguel said:


> While the Noldor are the bad asses of the Silmarillion, the sight of many Vanyar definitely means: _"The party is over". _



I feel like it says somewhere they are the best singers


----------



## Elaini (Jan 18, 2019)

Azrubêl said:


> I feel like it says somewhere they are the best singers


The same thing is said about Teleri, so I don't know which ones are.

Also, this is Tolkien's very own art about Taniquetil:







His art style is quite abstract, though attractive.

Looks like the East side of it which means that the Two Trees and the buildings of Vanyar are hidden behind it.

If Taniquetil is anything like the Mount Everest, the air would be too thin to maintain life at its highest altitude, since many climbers have died trying. Yet Manwë and Varda live on the very peak of Taniquetil. Manwë can make a special climate for the mountain by changing the air mass and Varda can produce heat. The Vanyar could do just fine on their watch.

The proof in the picture would seem to be the absence of snow.


----------

